# Spam PMs



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's come to my attention that people have been sending spam PMs, specifically targeting new members. If you've received any PMs trying to get you to buy anything or subscribe to anything, _*please*_ take the time to alert staff members.


----------

